# Pics of the new frontosa



## 1Tlew0 (Feb 13, 2010)

Heres the new addtion to the tank I fricken love everything about this little bugger and the colors are amazing!!!..So I figured I would share some pictures with my fellow fontosa lovers


----------



## bgko (Oct 24, 2007)

I think you have a Neolamp tetrocephalus if you wanted to look in the profile section.


----------



## PANTERA (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry I agree that isnt a frontosa

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1639


----------



## 1Tlew0 (Feb 13, 2010)

lol...whoops  .. :lol:


----------



## diegoarg (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi!
It's a beautiful Neolamprologus Tretocephalus. I have 3 of them and they're an amazing fish... a little agressive, but great fish


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

were they sold to you as frontosa?


----------



## jbgd99 (Feb 27, 2010)

How can you tell the difference between this fish and a front?


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

the Neolamprologus Tretocephalus has a more elongated body.
it gets easier to diffrentiate fishes as you advance in the hobby.
these only grow to about 6" i think.
they are very beautiful but i prefer the yellow ones.


----------



## 1Tlew0 (Feb 13, 2010)

well i feel like and idiot for posting it as a front lol...i forgot what the name of it was so i figured it was a front after seeing pics on here  ..oh well


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Nice fish. Are those compatible with fronts or are they too aggressive?


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

They are more aggressive, but they can be kept together if given ample space.


----------



## nightshinobi (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope you weren't ripped off!
Still, it's a nice fish.


----------



## Windsor (Mar 17, 2008)

Regardless, very nice specimen. I came across some very nice ones today for only $8, but didn't buy any. Gotta remember to not crowd the tank!


----------



## revrend (Feb 11, 2010)

hey aren't those the fish that they show in that documentary Jewel of the rift where they come in amd eat the scales of another fish ? i could be wrong but they look like it if not what are those little guys ... i am sure most of us has seen it if not i can post the you tube address that has it broke up into 7 8 minute portions


----------

